# finding my way with baselayout, openrc, hal and udev

## qbic2005

The baselayout - openrc - udev options are not very clear to me.

I currently have (had) a gnome (stable) with hal support, which worked fine for me until the last upgrade broke it.  

Now I came across an article that says that hal in gnome is depreciated and will be dropped and that udev is the new light.   Oké I can live with that, let's go udev I thought   :Wink: 

It seems udev (to run out of the box) wants you to get baselayout-2, it might not be such a bad option to go over to baselayout-2 anyway.  :Rolling Eyes: 

But it seems that baselayout-2 and openrc (from what I gathered, i need both) are still masked  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

So the question is wath is currently the most commen option to get?

Thanks for reading and many thanks for answering  :Exclamation: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

qbic2005,

hal being depreciated means it will be removed in some later release but it still works now. That means you don't need to do anything.

Baselayout2 and openrc have been good for about 3 years. Unmask and update if you like. Do follow the guide or you will be left with an unbootable box.

I use baselayout2, openrc, Gnome 2.28 with hal and udev.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *Quote:*   

> It seems udev (to run out of the box) wants you to get baselayout-2,

 

Not sure why that would be the case, I'm running baselayout-1 and udev without any problems, 

nor has udev ever tried to pull in baselayout-2.

----------

## qbic2005

it doesn't try to pull them "in" as you describe, udev just doesn't like the startup scripts from baselayout-1, asking you to switch over to baselayout-2

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *qbic2005 wrote:*   

> it doesn't try to pull them "in" as you describe, udev just doesn't like the startup scripts from baselayout-1, asking you to switch over to baselayout-2

 

So why are you trying to run the startup scripts?

----------

## qbic2005

I 'm talking about this:

```
# /etc/init.d/udev start

 * Service udev starting

 The udev init-script is written for baselayout-2!

 Please do not use it with baselayout-1!.

 * ERROR:  udev failed to start

 
```

This clearly indicates that the default udev doesn't want to work (  :Wink:  out of the box) with the default baselayout, which is a little bit odd to me.

But it could be 'me' of course   :Cool: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

qbic2005,

With baselayout1, the init script starts udev. With baselaout2 udeb has its own startup script, that is run in the sysinit runlevel, That runlevel does not exist (and is not needed) with baselayout1.

In short, 

```
/etc/init.d/udev start
```

is only a valid thing to do if you have baselayout2 but baselaout2 is not required to use the current udev.

----------

